# Okay. . .here are the pics :)



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I warn you all, there are a lot of them. Many of the puppies and many of Bernadette.  Updates are on my "Updates" thread hehe. Enjoy!

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/December12007


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Way beyond wonderful, MJ! Thank you for all those wonderful photos and captions!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Truly enjoyable and entertaining.

I could hear the pigeons in the background of your last dog film. Very caing and adorable dog!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LOVED the pics.......Puppies are just adorable!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely pics. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I so enjoyed the pics!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

I am a pet lover, all the babies are wonderful! How do your pigeons get along with your kitties? I am faced with that dynamic coming up here...I have 4!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

All those photos! All those critters!! All that fun!!! I am jealous of all those animals, each one who just looks so happy. Great, great pictures!!! Keep 'em coming!

Bill B.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

As usual, thoroughly enjoyed the 'visit' to your place. Bernadette is quite the sweetie!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, I just got the time to go through the pictures. They are wonderful. I always love your captions anyhow but this group of pictures may be the best yet. I couldn't believe how good Finn is with the puppies. He may be a crazy kind of guy  but he sure is good with them. And little Bernadette is so precious. I know you're enjoying having her spend the winter with you. Seems like we usually have at least one that we need to bring in and wind up carrying it over. This winter it is our fancy guy Cosmo.

Well, I am going back through these again. Thank you so much.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Aww, all the little furry and feathered friends are so cute  The pictures turned out great, as well as the captions.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Great pics and funny captions, Maryjane!
Such cute little critters!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

*Dies from the cuteness*


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG MJ!! I don't even know where to start... the foot massage request, the sneaky Chester, Bernadette bogarting seeds -- all had me LMAO. And Snowflake is so cute - I love her coloring  Everyone has such personality - and your captions really make the photos come to life. Thank you


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

MJ,

Thanks for posting the updates. Boy have those puppies grown. And Bernadette, of course, is the star of the show. She is just so cute.

Margaret


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

SO adorable, I love the picture titled puppy kisses. It is so cute.


----------

